# Mealworms and slings......



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

So can you use mini-meal worms to feed your slings on? what about meal worm cocoons and beatles. : victory:


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

i have been told you can, but never had the guts to try it

so i will be interested in the answers to this one

:notworthy:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

A lot of people on here have said they feed mealworms to slings , usually in sections .

I personally use pre-killed roaches but then again I've a couple of colonies and they're practically free and nutritious .


----------



## stienbabe (Sep 21, 2008)

Mini mealworms are incredibly invasive, burrow well and will eat just about anything including slings, mantids, bits of live lizard etc. If you're using them I would always crush or cut off the heads to prevent infestation and further problems.


----------



## Ashley C (Sep 13, 2010)

Ive fed mine chopped up mealworms and adult cricket legs before with no problem, the mealworms fatten em up well after a molt.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I buy mealworms for my rats, so I occasionally feed them to large slings/juves. I usually squish the head to immobilse them. 
The beetles don't seem particularly popular, it could be that the oily substance they secrete in defence puts the spider off.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Good to know, i'v been feeding my G.pulchra sling on mealworms for the last 8 month (Heads chopped off) and hes been eating them no problem, and today i give him the beatle that meal worms turn into alive, he tackled it no problem and is eating it .

Only reasom i ask is because i'v just got some GBB slings and wanted to make sure they are atleast some what healthy for them lol.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> I buy mealworms for my rats, so I occasionally feed them to large slings/juves. I usually squish the head to immobilse them.
> The beetles don't seem particularly popular,* it could be that the oily substance they secrete in defence puts the spider off*.


 
It's not harmfull is it? my lil pulchras already munching on one hehe.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> It's not harmfull is it? my lil pulchras already munching on one hehe.


I don't think so, my B. boehmei used to like chasing and eating them when she was smaller and she's still alive!


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

haha awesome, its the first thing i'v actually give him which was alive think hes enjoying his catch


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I always feed my slings mealworms with the head squished.
Once they are a bit bigger and are starting to venture out more and take live prey, they get roach hatchlings too.


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

Wax worms are pretty good for tarantula they cant fight back + p.machallas and avics love them. Even when they turn into moths


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

I used to feed my s'lings just micro crickets, but I noticed they seem to get more plump with mealworms and grow quicker aswell. So feed mine a mixture of the 2


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

i bought micros once but i think like 80% of them were DOA, and they were such a hassle. Took the mealies off my slings today and every single one of my slings abdomens basically doubled in size lol.


----------

